# Rescind contract - Wyndham



## mossie (Sep 4, 2008)

We have recently purchase a SF Wyndham timeshare for 238000 points bi-yearly and 181000 bonus points in May. We were signed as Fairshare plus VIP members. I am also promised 4 weeks of vacation vouchers that they failed to deliver.

Before signing our contract, we told our agent that we will not be staying in the United States and will not be interested in it. He mention that they were tied to RCI, which we knew that there is an exchange fee whenever we want to use. We had attended a Wyndham presentation 8 months before and was about to purchase when the exchange fees to RCI pts us off. He said that the fee is waived off as their company have recently took over RCI if we exchange it from Wyndham points to RCI point - no fees needed, and Wyndham points to RCI weeks - a small fee of $49 is needed, which we thought was pretty fair. After our welcome letter arrive on how to exchange our points (after 7 days), we realised we were lie to. I have been directly all sorts of departments whom no one is able to help- even Owner Care Specialist. I have even offer to forfeit my deposit of $2000+ and to no avail.


I have call up a local attorney in AZ (i don't have a lawyer of my own since im foreign) and they said that i have to find an attorney in CA and they can't help. We have also filed a complain in BBB which is no help.

I just called them up to complaint about the failure to deliver my 4 weeks vouchers. I was promised that my next vacation in August will be well taken care of ( which was not). I can't use my points until next year, i don't get my 4 weeks of vouchers, and im stuck with bills. Needless to say, my agent disappeared.

I know we are pretty messed up now, i just hope i can find some help here and sorry for all the rant.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 4, 2008)

*Rescission Opportunity Is Fleeting.*

The cooling off period during which a full-freight timeshare buyer can get out of the deal is exceedingly brief -- a matter of a few days, maybe a week at most. 

If the rescission period has passed, you may well now be a timeshare owner for better or for worse -- & here's hoping it's for the better, once you get the terms of use, etc., all squared away. 

If you are still within the rescission period, then the best advice anybody on TUG-BBS will offer is _Rescind Right Now !_ 

It's not so much that they hornswoggled you on bonus weeks & bonus points & bonus vacations & all that.  It's more that timeshare companies sell timeshares for way more than they're worth.  That is, on the resale market you can buy whatever the timeshare company sells (or the equivalent) for about 10% of what the timeshare company charges. 

Buy timeshares resale.  

Save $10*,*000 

If that's not practical -- i.e., if the rescission period has come & gone -- then next best is to learn the funnest & most practical ways of using your new timeshare. 

Good luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mossie (Sep 4, 2008)

i have past the rescission period which there is nothing much i can do. Since i know that i cant cancel with all them empty promises from my again as i have no prove on it, but i can i actually cancel due to non performance - that they failed to deliver the 4 weeks of vouchers?


----------



## mossie (Sep 4, 2008)

I know at some point of time that when they are doing the paper work of our contract, they found that their company policy is that they cannot sell SF Harbour Lights property to Arizona resident. They offered us another property which we decline, and they went back their ways to work on it. Im not sure what they did, but eventually we work their ways around their own company policy and got us to purchase Harbour Lights in SF.

Does anyone knows what they are up to?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 5, 2008)

mossie said:


> but can i actually cancel due to non performance - that they failed to deliver the 4 weeks of vouchers?



Is it in writing?  Does it has a timeframe?  Not an expert on this, but if no in either one, I would think you are going to have hard time.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 5, 2008)

mossie said:


> I know at some point of time that when they are doing the paper work of our contract, they found that their company policy is that they cannot sell SF Harbour Lights property to Arizona resident. They offered us another property which we decline, and they went back their ways to work on it. Im not sure what they did, but eventually we work their ways around their own company policy and got us to purchase Harbour Lights in SF.
> 
> Does anyone knows what they are up to?



They probably can not sell it as TS promote tour because they may not have that registered in AZ, if that is the case, you need find some really goos and experienced lawyer that know TS laws in AZ and start working from there.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mossie (Sep 5, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> They probably can not sell it as TS promote tour because they may not have that registered in AZ, if that is the case, you need find some really goos and experienced lawyer that know TS laws in AZ and start working from there.
> 
> Jya-Ning



thanks alot Jya-Ning! i have just called a lawyer regarding this. I don't know if she is good, but her partner is handling another timeshare case so she will seek his advise before getting back to me.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 5, 2008)

Wyndham Harbour Lights is in San Diego.


----------



## mossie (Sep 5, 2008)

hudshut said:


> Wyndham Harbour Lights is in San Diego.



yes, sorry... i little mistake on my side. My presentation is in Harbour Lights San diego and bought the property in San Francisco on Sutter Street.


----------



## mossie (Sep 7, 2008)

can i ask how the transfer and using RCI works? When i 1st called in Wyndham  Vacation Specialist, they mentioned i have to pay $199 to use RCI service - that was when i realized my agent cheated me. i got angry and start the rounds of complains.

Since now they have frozen my account because i refuse to pay, i have no way to find out the procedure to use RCI and the fees involve. I am trying to write a complain to my local general attorney office so i need to elaborate the procedure.

Can anyone please explain to me how it works - and most importantly the fees involve between the steps? 

I have also realize that Wyndham bill me $6 for "billing service charge" and $28.96 for "monthly charge" in my Fairshare Plus Assessment Statement - what is this?

Can anyone help me, please please?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 7, 2008)

mossie said:


> I have also realize that Wyndham bill me $6 for "billing service charge" and $28.96 for "monthly charge" in my Fairshare Plus Assessment Statement - what is this?
> 
> Can anyone help me, please please?



28.96 is your monthly charge for the maintance and the club membership.  $6 probably due to the fact they have to send you bill statement.  Othrwise it should be waived.  Your points means you own certain condo, therefore, it needs to be maintained, also, your condo is operated as TS, therefore, there are people handle the front desk, cleaning every stay, all these is lumped into a maintaince fee.

RCI exchange using Wyndham basically works like this, you deposit Wyndham points based on certain point grid, range from 28k to 254k total 12 different level for 1 whole week.  Or fraction of these points for x number of days.

RCI has its own charge.  When you use RCI to do exchange, I believe if you have US account, and exchange for US TS, it will be $164, if you have US account, and exchange to and TS outside of US, it is $199 per full week.  There will be different charge on fraction of week based on the day, and also costs that associaite per stay.  Since you are outside of US, don't know the exact charge you will face.  You can goto www.rci.com and search the disclaimer, and read both the week and point.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mossie (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks Jya-Ning!! i knew about Maintenance charges but they put it as Assessment charge, it got me confuse.

This RCI fee is definitely not how my agent explained. We had asked him at least 3 times throughout out presentation if there are no charges involve since we will be using RCI international mainly. He repeatedly told us no more fees involve for using RCI service on points to points and small fee of $49 for points to week. We were naive to believe him, and too careless for not making him put it in black and white. They hold us up for 4 hours because they have problems selling us San francisco property. At the point when we sign the contract, we were too exhausted to think about it. 

talking about him makes my blood boil!!


----------



## mossie (Nov 14, 2008)

*I Manage To Cancel My Contract!!!*

I have a good news today!! I got a letter from Wyndham and the have agree to cancel my contract and issue a full refund!!   

I have a confession to make... im very sure a lot of you may call me fake or what, but at the time when i made my 1st post... i am an actual victim of Wyndham and my case is true. I did a few search here and with timeshare forum and found out on Owner's advocate. My and my spouse considered for a few days (taken into consideration that they have 0 complaints with BBB), we decide to try out their service. Upon hearing that they want us to pay up $499.50 up front and $499.50 upon them finishing their paperwork (about 1 week after the 1st payment) made us hesitate. But we decide to go ahead anyway.

During these 2 months, they have helped us a lot and they were very assuring. They help us with all the letters, and emails sent to Wyndham. They asked us to send a cease and desist letter to their financial department to stop all the nuisance calls - which is like almost everyday. I have doubts in Owners Advocate in these 2 months too, and many times i called them up and check up on my case. There is one time i got so in doubt with their service, i actually called up one of their customer - i managed to have her number because Owner's Advocate sent me a wrong invoice that was billed to her (not an intend customer referral from them). I chat up with her and she manage to cancel her contract but without any refund. upon hearing her story, i felt better and more confident.

The Owner's Advocate is really professional about their job. They manage to get me out of my contract makes me feel that i should really come out to tell others that the are no scam company. I know my post may lead to someone else calling me fake (that's what happens in Timeshare forum) but i know im speaking the truth because i receive the letter from Wyndham today to cancel my contract!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 14, 2008)

mossie said:


> The Owner's Advocate is really professional about their job.



For Owner's Advocate, Please read this thread
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/general-timeshare-discussions/61596-o.html.

The last post in that thread is the site Admin, and he does know each poster's IP address.  A lot of 1 time wonder or few times wonders can be led to the similar site.  So you will need to make your own judgment.

Jya-Ning


----------



## mossie (Nov 15, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> For Owner's Advocate, Please read this thread
> http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/general-timeshare-discussions/61596-o.html.
> 
> The last post in that thread is the site Admin, and he does know each poster's IP address.  A lot of 1 time wonder or few times wonders can be led to the similar site.  So you will need to make your own judgment.
> ...


Thanks Jya-Ning! You are very helpful to me before, and you tried to answer all my questions before. Im grateful for that. 

 I seen that thread several times during my stressful period. I've tried to create an account with them and get info from someone who claimed to have successfully cancel their contract through them before but i have some problems with the email confirmation that i never got, thus can't activate my PMs there. 

I am not sure why the admin there resent the company so much, maybe there are really some impostor there... im not too sure. But for my case, it is real. They really helped me get out of the contract so i have to speak up as one of their successful case. 

Like you say, people have to make their own judgement on getting their service. I spent $999 for it and i am getting back $2076 refund back and get out of the contract so it is worth it. 

Lastly, i just wana warn timeshare newbie who got their timeshare directly through these timeshare company... Rescind! Rescind if you are within the 7 days period! find out more research before you commit to buy! It is too stressful to have to go through what i have been through.


----------

